# Spooky Play Lists



## Backcountry (Nov 6, 2007)

Notes: I should have said Lagoon was from the Calling all Fiends compilation. That is a free download too.

Some of these are just file names, so you'll have to search for them.

Midnight Syndicate rocks.

And if you're a newbie to Halloween sounds/tunes, be sure to grab a copy of Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor.

We also use the Mac program "Garage Band" to mix a bunch of ambient Halloween sounds, which we play through a separate sound system while our music plays on another.


----------



## Halloween Jack (Sep 27, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> We also use the Mac program "Garage Band" to mix a bunch of ambient Halloween sounds, which we play through a separate sound system while our music plays on another.


Backcountry, I just got a Mac and haven't started using all the features. Can you use Garage Band to copy a sound that is playing through your sound card as an MP3 or WAV file? In other words, can you copy a short clip of dialog or music from a DVD that is playing on your computer's DVD drive?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 6, 2007)

Jack,

Yes! For example, yesterday I took the alarm clock and ticking segment from the first of Pink Floyd's "Time" and mixed those two sounds -- separately -- into different places of my ambient spook sound file. I raised the volume of the ticking portion and extended it to last about 30 seconds or so, then ran that behind the sound of church bells ringing.

The way to do it is to import the CD or sound file into your iTunes. Then, you can click on the little musical note icon at the lower right corner of the Garage Band program to open the "Media Browser" which displays all your iTunes music. After that, just drag the tune into the main track window and the file pulls up. I'm not an expert on Garage Band, and the only way I know to separate a portion of a track -- like I did to separate out the Pink Floyd alarm clock -- is to copy another little sound clip into the exact location where you want to break the other file in two. Then remove the little copied clip as well as the unwanted section of the main track you're working on.

If you have more questions, I'll be happy to discuss it with you directly. Just send me a PM on here.


----------



## Halloween Jack (Sep 27, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> Jack,
> 
> Yes! For example, yesterday I took the alarm clock and ticking segment from the first of Pink Floyd's "Time" and mixed those two sounds -- separately -- into different places of my ambient spook sound file. I raised the volume of the ticking portion and extended it to last about 30 seconds or so, then ran that behind the sound of church bells ringing.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! I'm going to try playing around with that feature, should be very useful! Thanks again.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

very awesome playlist
I finally broke down and bought the older Midnight syndicate for next year (they have out of press CDs on their website)

My playlist used a couple of their CDs and the HM soundtrack CD.


----------

